# Adelaide Fishers Unite



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I have just been looking at the membership list and it would appear that there are over 20 of us now.

What say we organize a group fish sometime in the near future.

Anyone interested: Location, Time etc. to be decided.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Duncan - I would be interested in a get together in 3-4 weeks time. perhaps West Lakes or the port?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey Fisher - Good on Ya - Lets see what other (if any) think.

Personally, since my fishing partner went and got himself a full time job working for someone and got engaged to boot - Well fishing seems to have lost some of its importance.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Duncan - great idea.

I am new to this. I have a Hobie Outback and after waiting for my hand to recover from surgery for a few weeks, have fianlly managed to get it in the water twice at West Lakes. (Bad timing with surgery and delivery in the same week.)

It is fantastic! Even caught some bream trolling - best at 40cm! (All C&R).

I would be really pleased to catch up with some of the SA yakkers.

At this time of the year, somewhere protected is probably the go. Maybe Port River? I was amazed at the traffic on West Lakes on Saturday morning. Obviously there are times to avoid this area!

I'm bald, overweight, unfit, drink too much and the wrong side of 55, so seem to fit in pretty well with the forum demographic. ( I won't even go my negative characteristics!)

cheers

David


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Hiya all

Im back from Canada now, and need a day out on the water. Desperately! 

Queens birthday Monday is good for me, probably west lakes or garden island would be best for me, although i have been driving past the birkenhead ramp daily for the last week wondering if it is still accessible with all the bridgeworks at the moment.

One other option in the area is the new all weather (i think) 2 lane boat ramp at Snowdens Beach that they have just put in, past the cement factory. Could fish the structure back to Birkenhead under the 2 and a half bridges all the way to the West Lakes exit, and back again. Plenty of mid-sized salmon trout and always bream about. Again though, not sure about water access under the bridge construction..

On another note Duncan, i hope you werent talking about Matty when you were talking about your fishing partner. That would just be scary


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

SORRY WATER BABY - IT IS MATTY - CAN'T EVEN RAISE HIM WITH A SMS ANYMORE.

Anyway mate let me know what you plan for the QBD w/e - I'll join you somewhere. DavidA, Fisher, Scupper - How about it?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

as an ex south aussie boy i am interested to know if you guys do any freshwater fishing?,
i know thats mainly what i did back home.

if so where are you fishing? is it just the murray or is it the onk or are some of you members of safwaa. I was a member and would love to know how the dams are fishing these days, i guess if your not in safwaa it might be a good time to join,

gives you guys heaps of options for chasing trout and natives.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Given the prediction on Seabreeze, I could be tempted to try a launch at Seacliff into my local water on Saturday morning. ( I live at Marino.)

I was also considering Port River?? Maybe launch at Snowdens off the beach? I have only looked at it once (before I got my yak) and it looked pretty straightforward then.

I'll need to (gently) check with SWMBO before I suggest twice over the weekend.

David


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

David - would love to join you but I have to be in Goolwa on Sat and going to the crows game on Sunday - Hope to go out on Monday and celebrate the queens birtday by catching a fish


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> hey guys,
> 
> as an ex south aussie boy i am interested to know if you guys do any freshwater fishing?,
> i know thats mainly what i did back home.
> ...


im not a member of safwaa, and my only claim to freshwater fishing is a carp cull every now and then :lol: that doesnt really count thouh, does it!

im sure that a couple of the fellas are safwaa members, perhaps they could shed some light on it?? in this edition of SA Angler, there is an article on a chick who pulled a MASSIVE callop out of Mawson Lakes, along with a heap of carp. This thing was enormous, if i find the mag, ill scan the piccy for you to see it. *It measured 64cm and weighed over ten pounds...*

Back to the weekend, looks like saturday is the only option in terms of stable weather pattern, and if tonight is anything to go by, tomorrow morning will be a ripper, but cold. monday is looking the crappiest out of all three, and is my only day free, so ive resigned myself to learning 12 volt electronics and im gonna set up my yak with lights and a new power supply, _a la_ DGax's X-Factor. Actually, it will be exactly the same schematic, with a few extra lights added, and no internal bait tank (but ill leave connections free for the future...) its the perfect introduction to the world of electricity. Thanks DGax for putting it up there with no copyright on it!! Youre a legend.

good luck with whatever you decide to do, and enjoy our queens birthday fellas 8)


----------



## jockey (May 15, 2007)

Hi Adelaidians.

looks like I will be launching from Garden Island tomorrow..

trying a few creeks for bream , mullet and st`s..

hopefully will catch up with a few of you for a fish eventually..
I could be ok for a monday fish as well if the boss   lets me

jockey


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Just got back from Garden Island after fishing with Jockey and he told me there might be a get together  count me in as I'm planing to spent the whole weekend on the water (Hopefully :lol: )

@ water_baby
The area by the Birkenhead Hotel and the ramp is still accessible


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

So guys - is there anyone who wants to celebrate the queens birthday on the water? If so, I would be happy to join you. I expect I will try Seacliff or the Port depending on the Wx.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Jockey and I are going to launch at the Birkenhead Tavern ramp at 7am and try for some Salmon trout and bream if you care to join us  
With luck the forecast rain will hold off :?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

jockey and buff - sorry I did not make it to join you on Sunday; however, I got drafted into granddaughter watch  Check out the Carrickalinga invite for next weekend.,


----------

